
What If We Never Run Out of Oil? - pauljonas
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/05/what-if-we-never-run-out-of-oil/309294/
======
brimanning
For more on the history of oil, The Prize by Daniel Yergin is an excellent
read. While long, it's quite captivating and interesting.

[http://www.amazon.com/Prize-Epic-Quest-Money-
Power/dp/143911...](http://www.amazon.com/Prize-Epic-Quest-Money-
Power/dp/1439110123)

